# Moles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Greenbush future

Wendy said:


> Let the dog do it!
> 
> Mine would follow the mole trails sniffing, cocking his head side to side looking at the ground..........then he'd start digging along the mole trail and he'd stop stick his nose in the tunnel.....and then.......POP there goes a mole through the air... Great fun for the dog, didn't do much for his breath though!


Nealbopper on this site has a Jack Russel that will dig em out to. That is better than watching a tigers game.


----------



## jondahighlander

like everone said, grub killer.

Have you ever seen those spinning sunflowers on a metal rod? the vibration keeps them away.


----------



## Terry Williams

rats


----------



## wingsfan2

Milk spores will kill the grubs then the moles will leave. You can get milk spores in a form like fertalizer, you put it down with your spreader. The good thing about spores is it will grow in your lawn and you sould be good for a long time.


----------



## big show

Change of heart Terry?


----------



## Terry Williams

yea i'm a softy


----------



## tinmarine

Terry Williams said:


> yea i'm a softy


 
Whaaaaaatttttt? We know better.

I wouldn't mind using a crossbow, or a shotgun for that matter. Can't really do that when your walking distance from the police station.
Already set up a chair in the driveway holding a pitchfork. Got quite a few funny looks when the school buses came rolling by. Could be the reason the neighbors steer clear of me.


----------



## Wendy

tinmarine said:


> Can I rent your dog???????


I would bring em over for a beer or two on a nice day....unfortunatly, both of my mole diggers have passed on and I don't have any others that have picked up on the mole flipping idea yet.


----------



## slowpoke

Wendy said:


> I would bring em over for a beer or two on a nice day....unfortunatly, both of my mole diggers have passed on and I don't have any others that have picked up on the mole flipping idea yet.


Get you one of these. It works. 
http://www.themoletrap.com/


----------



## wyldkat49766

Momma cat just laid one at the back door this morning. Had NO problem telling her that that was NOT coming in my house.


----------



## tracker14

I have a buddy who puts rat decon in a few places along the runs. He pokes a hole and puts it in. Don't do it if you have pets in that yard. They might dig it up.


----------



## ENCORE

jondahighlander said:


> Have you ever seen those spinning sunflowers on a metal rod? the vibration keeps them away.


Are you kidding? My wife has them all over the place around here in the summer and they use them for pilons for racing! Old wife's tale...


----------



## MichiganHunter1971

Well I almost had him today the trap has been set for awhile I flattened all his tunels and I have not seen him in a few days, today around 1o this afternoon I was staring at the trap from inside the house and the damn trap went off, I thought I had him i went out and the forks did not go all the way into the tunnel only about 1 1/2 of it did needless to say he turned around and left,lol. Damn those things..


----------



## harpo1

*GET RID OF THE MULCH!*

Just curious, how many of you with mole problems use mulch around your house or gardens? Mulch is a great way to retain moisture for plants...... but it's also great habitat for grubs which are a primary food source for moles. All of my neighbors use mulch in their landscaping while I use stone and it's amazing how they all have mole issues yet the mole tunnels stop well short of my yard. Give it a shot.


----------



## Topshelf

MichiganHunter1971 said:


> Well I almost had him today the trap has been set for awhile I flattened all his tunels and I have not seen him in a few days, today around 1o this afternoon I was staring at the trap from inside the house and the damn trap went off, I thought I had him i went out and the forks did not go all the way into the tunnel only about 1 1/2 of it did needless to say he turned around and left,lol. Damn those things..


 
I didnt read the whole thread but like most people I have moles also. What I picked up to get rid of them is two of these "Loop style" traps. Instead of the forks that go down into the ground like above, these have a metal loop that goes into the tunnel. When the mole goes through and trips the trap, the loops go upward and sort of snares the mole. 
Works about 90% of the time. I looked it up online and its called a Nash choker.

That and my dogs like to Trench them out when they smell them. Problem with that is it leaves a 20 ft long trench in your yard :lol:


----------



## Wendy

When you set the trap, do you set it off yourself to allow the forks to go into the ground to create holes and less resistance when it goes off for real? Is the trap pushing out the frame instead of pushing the tines in? Any way to weight it down?


----------



## Wendy

That and my dogs like to Trench them out when they smell them. Problem with that is it leaves a 20 ft long trench in your yard :lol:[/quote]


Hey maybe you could rent their dogs!! :lol:


----------



## tinmarine

harpo1 said:


> *GET RID OF THE MULCH!*
> 
> Just curious, how many of you with mole problems use mulch around your house or gardens? Mulch is a great way to retain moisture for plants...... but it's also great habitat for grubs which are a primary food source for moles. All of my neighbors use mulch in their landscaping while I use stone and it's amazing how they all have mole issues yet the mole tunnels stop well short of my yard. Give it a shot.


 
I use stone and there is no mulch whatsoever in my yard and I have moles everywhere.


----------



## Kevin_D

My Dental hygenist declares all out war on them things. I think she enjoys the pitch fork method the best,(sense of accomplishment). But when she can't be there she says she puts weight on the base of the spike trap so it can't push up. Its funnier to watch the crazy lady out in her yard with the pitch fork though. :yikes: Good luck. As for me I can't take the aggrevation of the little bas-----. As long as they stay away for my shaggy manes. :lol:


----------



## harpo1

tinmarine said:


> I use stone and there is no mulch whatsoever in my yard and I have moles everywhere.


Well that shoots a big hole in my theory then!


----------



## JBIV

Another vote for the Easy-set. I picked one up at TSC Saturday, set it, and dead mole on Sunday morning. I'm looking forward to this summers trapping season. Thanks guys for all the talk and pics on this trap.


----------



## slowpoke

Looks like I got the heart and lungs this time.
Easy set does it again. Maybe I should buy some stock in this company.


----------



## wally-eye

slowpoke said:


> Looks like I got the heart and lungs this time.
> Easy set does it again. Maybe I should buy some stock in this company.



Heck it's the best twenty bucks I have ever spent.........:coolgleam

Nice shot.........I'm still trying to figure out why the last mole I got was almost upside down........unless it was just trying to push up the dirt under the pan when it got nabbed.....:lol:


----------



## tmanmi

My TSC doesn't carry easy set, just the crappy Victor one's. The Tom Cat gummy worms do seem to work though. No more mole activity in the areas that I have used them in. 16 bucks for 6 is a bit hard to swallow though.


----------



## slowpoke

I done away with the moles in my yard and my 2 neighbors yards and now 5 out of my daughters. They are well made and should last a life time. Money well spent.


----------



## slowpoke

That makes 7 now, this year, from my Daughters yard.


----------



## Wendy

I just picked an EZ set up the other day and got my first mole this morning! 

Worked great!


----------



## slowpoke

Wendy said:


> I just picked an EZ set up the other day and got my first mole this morning!
> 
> Worked great!


They sure do work. 
My Daughter got another one -- 8 total now. There's more moles to catch. I wonder how many was in here yard. Her back yard is about 100' by 200'.


----------



## mechanical head

Dang you'd think with all this **** chat if these things had horns this would be more popular than deer hunting... I must admit with a EZ set and a loop for a couple years I'm almost excited to see a new run re-opened... Summer hunting at its finest, I may have a newbie coming in from the woods, the other day I was gardening some and I saw the ground pop up a few feet away, I pounced like a fat cat on nip... I didn't dig him up so I don't know, I check everyday hoping to find a run opened up... Looks like my 260lb leveraged on one foot may have got em....

I also agree with those who mentioned it was the earth worms and not the grubs that attract moles, that's the point behind the branched off runs, the shortened runs from the primary, there worm breading beds, dark damp and cool worms breed in those runs and moles just work along a eat away... If moles ate nothing but grubs they'd die of starvation, they need the meat on a crawler with there incredibility high metabolism..

Now if the freaking dog gone ants were as easy as Moles....


----------



## Sailor

The tunnels are generally all connected and made by only a few moles. To get rid of them all at once here's the ultimate recipe: attach a few feet of garden hose on the exhaust of a lawn mower and with the mower running stick the end of the hose into a tunnel...let it run awhile and all the moles will be dead.


----------



## foxfire69

Sailor said:


> The tunnels are generally all connected and made by only a few moles. To get rid of them all at once here's the ultimate recipe: attach a few feet of garden hose on the exhaust of a lawn mower and with the mower running stick the end of the hose into a tunnel...let it run awhile and all the moles will be dead.


Ya just had to take the fun out of it didn't ya!!

NOTE TO SELF: Don't use this method at the Shack as they have tunneled under the crawl space below the living quarters!! I found that out when I used those little smoke bomb sticks!!  

I ran out of Moles...Think I'll start a Mole Destroyer business!! Remember the Mower Muffler Fogger for Mosquito control??


----------



## wally-eye

Ah yes #10 falls to the easy set. This was one smart mole. I had been on his trail for over a week..trails led right to the trap then went around the trap. After a few days of this hide and seek I ran the trap thru the dishwasher and then immediately dried it completely. Took the trap back to its runs and within 2 hours had his little butt........... now this might have been a fluke but cleaning it worked......the results show that it did....:evil:

Maybe he didn't like the smell of 9 of his aunts and uncles......but again the easy set did it's job...


----------



## slowpoke

My Daughter got 2 more --10 total now. There's more moles to catch. I wonder how many was in here yard. Her back yard is about 100' by 200'.


----------



## NittanyDoug

I'm in the mole boat. My issue is I have sod over very little topsoil over rock hard clay. These buggers are running easily under the grass and over the clay. I can barely get a spike trap in. I've put grub control stuff down, put mole poison in the holes and the b$#@%^s keep coming. I don't live in the sticks, I'm in a subdivision. They arent' messing with my back yard that has all of the topsoil and good grass. They are destroying the sod. My neighbor had no problem as he left them cross his and did nothing about it. I wish they'd go back over to his yard but NO.....they are intent on killing all of my grass.


----------



## wally-eye

NittanyDoug said:


> I'm in the mole boat. My issue is I have sod over very little topsoil over rock hard clay. These buggers are running easily under the grass and over the clay. I can barely get a spike trap in. I've put grub control stuff down, put mole poison in the holes and the b$#@%^s keep coming. I don't live in the sticks, I'm in a subdivision. They arent' messing with my back yard that has all of the topsoil and good grass. They are destroying the sod. My neighbor had no problem as he left them cross his and did nothing about it. I wish they'd go back over to his yard but NO.....they are intent on killing all of my grass.



Get the easy set trap from TSC. They'll work in any kind of soils. I used to use the spike trap catching maybe one or two a year......but after getting the easy set I have killed 10 so far just in the last few months.......... Best $20 you'll ever spend.....


----------



## Fishalot

wally-eye said:


> Get the easy set trap from TSC. They'll work in any kind of soils. I used to use the spike trap catching maybe one or two a year......but after getting the easy set I have killed 10 so far just in the last few months.......... Best $20 you'll ever spend.....


I've been reading this thread for awhile and recently have had a few mole tunnels move in from the neighbors yards. Went and bought the easy set trap from TSC and just caught my first mole today. Have had to move it around for a week or so to finally get one, but it works! If it didn't work I was thinking about asking Wyldkat if I could rent her cat for a weekend!:lol:


----------



## wally-eye

Fishalot said:


> I've been reading this thread for awhile and recently have had a few mole tunnels move in from the neighbors yards. Went and bought the easy set trap from TSC and just caught my first mole today. Have had to move it around for a week or so to finally get one, but it works! If it didn't work I was thinking about asking Wyldkat if I could rent her cat for a weekend!:lol:




Some can be kind of tough as my previous post states. I have found that the best way to set the trap is to really push down on it hard so the pan goes well down into the dirt..a couple of moles actually came up to it and went under the pan not setting it out.....a good heavy stomp on the trap to get it down further worked wonders.

Good luck, trapping season is upon us......:lol:


----------



## Wendy

I set my ezset lastnight and it sprung while I was out there, had a mole within the hour. 
I'm impressed with how well this thing works.


----------



## slowpoke

Read all of this post and after that go out and get a Easy set Mole trap. If my daughter can get them with the Easy set trap anyone can. She called me yesterday and told me she just got number 11. If you read my posting you will see how I determine the right trails to set your trap in. That is the most important thing. Most of the Mole trails are feeding trails and they don't travel in them often. When you find there travel trail you will catch them in a short time. Good luck.


----------



## eyesforever

slowpoke said:


> Read all of this post and after that go out and get a Easy set Mole trap. If my daughter can get them with the Easy set trap anyone can. She called me yesterday and told me she just got number 11. If you read my posting you will see how I determine the right trails to set your trap in. That is the most important thing. Most of the Mole trails are feeding trails and they don't travel in them often. When you find there travel trail you will catch them in a short time. Good luck.


Yuppers. I have one travel trail coming from the woods that I have caught several in. And another that that has donated two, and is no longer being used. Two in 30-45 min. Don't ya just hate the young ones that don't know where they're going and end up in circles?
Ever have something else use the trails after a kill that leaves 2-3 small holes? Think these are voles. They're the little s*&ts that eats plant roots. I know you can't get 'em in a trap.


----------



## Sailor

OK,,,you guys have convinced me! I just returned from TSC with an Easy Mole Trap and have declared Jihad on the Moles.


----------



## wally-eye

Sailor said:


> OK,,,you guys have convinced me! I just returned from TSC with an Easy Mole Trap and have declared Jihad on the Moles.



Find an active tunnel, squash down a foot or so and put the easy set in.....just make sure when you step down on it that the round disc/pan is laying flat on the ground directly underneath the trap.........

I just moved my trap to another spot in the yard.......looking for #2...:lol: I know I trapped something like 15 or so last year, lost track after a while lol......but I have a 10 acre woodlot next to the yard so I have plenty of trespassers into my lawn........


----------



## foxfire69

Sailor said:


> OK,,,you guys have convinced me! I just returned from TSC with an Easy Mole Trap and have declared Jihad on the Moles.


To bad guys like Firecracker can't be convinced! It is less effort than putting batteries in one of those sonic duds! :lol:
I ran out of Moles and may have to "Freelance" just to scratch an itch!!

Firecracker 
Michiganiac

so how does the Sonic one work?
I hate setting traps I never get them to work


----------



## Firecracker

ummmm I am a *FEMALE* DUDE !!!!! 

I havent bought those Sonic's yet, I been looking for those easy set ones.... 
I tried those other Traps and they never went off... so now that I know where to get those easy set, I might have to run back into Town ....
But if your offering to come here and get these little Buggers for me be my Guest 

Hubby just told me sit outside with pitchfork,,,,welllllll I am not into that ! lol


----------



## foxfire69

Sorry! I didn't mean to offend! I think you'll like the ease of using and the success of the Easy-Set traps! Your hubby probably had some sexy vision of you with a Pitch-Fork going after them varmits!!! Good luck!


----------



## WMWW

wally-eye said:


>


By far the best trap on the market. I work at lawn care company and I sell atleast one of these a week. Just bought my house last dec08. and since last spring I have caught 7. I had one miss but after resetting it I caught it with in 5 min.


----------



## Firecracker

foxfire69 said:


> Sorry! I didn't mean to offend! I think you'll like the ease of using and the success of the Easy-Set traps! Your hubby probably had some sexy vision of you with a Pitch-Fork going after them varmits!!! Good luck!


 
LOL takes more then that to Offend me  I find it funny that eveyone just asumes I am a Guy :evil: 

Yup will try it I rolled out the yard yesterday so I see the NEW runs....

rofl ,, sexy vision with a pitch fork? is that even possible :lol:


----------



## foxfire69

Firecracker said:


> LOL takes more then that to Offend me  I find it funny that eveyone just asumes I am a Guy :evil:
> 
> Yup will try it I rolled out the yard yesterday so I see the NEW runs....
> 
> rofl ,, sexy vision with a pitch fork? is that even possible :lol:


Heck i knew you were female but...that truck avatar threw me...if it would have been pink...I would have remembered!!


----------



## slowpoke

She got 11 last year and she is a blond. She started seeing the tunnels again and got 2 out of 3 this year so far. 
The Easy Set Mole trap is so easy to use even a blond cave man can use it.


----------



## SKUNK

Just got my third one this morning with the Easy set.


----------



## foxfire69

Firecracker, That avatar is much better but...where's the pitch fork?? ;-) 

Oooops...OUCH!!


----------



## eyesforever

TrekJeff said:


> Time to eradicate. I walked the yard with three traps the other day. No mounds yet, but plenty of tunnels. Set the traps in the long stretches...


 Well, I got some mounds, with NO tunnel showing. WTH do I do with those? Ever set traps in a mound? 
Also got some crazy crooked runs, with no straight parts. Some that appear once, and never come back.


----------



## SKUNK

My dad tells me those are deep diggers and he hasn't had luck trapping them he uses poison(sp?) for those


----------



## Sailor

eyesforever said:


> Well, I got some mounds, with NO tunnel showing. WTH do I do with those? Ever set traps in a mound?
> Also got some crazy crooked runs, with no straight parts. Some that appear once, and never come back.


Me too ! Lots of mounds and holes ....they all seem to be living in my compost pile (worm bed) eating my bait!.....WAR!!!


----------



## fisherjam

They are very easy to trap if there are tunnels. Very hard if it's just mounds though.
There is a "mole man" in lansing. I think he charges $150-$175 for a yearly fee. And then $50 for each mole.:yikes::yikes::lol::lol:
I know two people who use him.

I'll only do it for $30 a mole and no fee.:lol::lol:


----------



## fishrod

Hey try going to the pharmacy and getting castor oil, you can have them get a 32 oz bottle. Get a sprayer you hook to your hose, and just cover EVERY BLADE OF GRASS...it wont kill em but they cant stand something about it, and no poison. Look at the ingrediants of all mole be gone,rid a mole etc. castor oil. You will have to repeat a couple times a season.


----------



## slowpoke

My friend had those kind and I did it with my easy set mole trap. First identify the mounds that are active by stepping on them, I then dug down inside of the mound to find out which way the tunnels runs, ( I used a garden hand tool and wore rubber gloves), one of the tunnels was running to deep for my trap so I took a shovel and remove some of the dirt on top of the tunnel and presto. I had him the very next day. Like I said "even a blond caveman can catch a mold with an EASY SET MOLE TRAP."


----------



## eyesforever

slowpoke said:


> My friend had those kind and I did it with my easy set mole trap. First identify the mounds that are active by stepping on them, I then dug down inside of the mound to find out which way the tunnels runs, ( I used a garden hand tool and wore rubber gloves), one of the tunnels was running to deep for my trap so I took a shovel and remove some of the dirt on top of the tunnel and presto. I had him the very next day. Like I said "even a blond caveman can catch a mold with an EASY SET MOLE TRAP."


 Love my EZSets, but them damn mounds...Liking your idea of digging , and will be givin' it a try. Thanks.


----------



## tinmarine

I love the EZ sets. Woke up this morning and got another one. That makes three in a week.


----------



## wally-eye

:rant: Dang stuck on three.....can't buy a mole the last week.....even with a big woodlot next to the yard.....need some rain to get em on the move.....ain't rained here in ages.......ground like cement....:sad:


----------



## JimP

wally-eye said:


> You're hooked now. :lol:


----------



## foxfire69

Congrats! I want to see a photo of a double on one trap!!


----------



## SKUNK

I hadn't got one for a couple days so I boiled my trap this morning and had one a half hour after I set it.


----------



## wally-eye

SKUNK said:


> I hadn't got one for a couple days so I boiled my trap this morning and had one a half hour after I set it.



I ran mine thru the dishwasher last year after catching about a dozen or so...........don't know if it was needed but I was in a lull for a time and after washing it I was back in stride......


----------



## JimP

foxfire69 said:


> Congrats! I want to see a photo of a double on one trap!!


Do they really play follow the leader? :16suspect
That would be awesome to have a "Double _Header_" :lol:
Or a _Head_er and a _Butt_er....or a....


----------



## JimP

How about a mole round up...Herded at least one of them suckers with a 400 pound roller

No luck in three days after that first one...had to start leveling out the mess.

Set three traps on several runs at the lower edge of the lawn.
It was a toss up since there were 10-12 of them.
Started lawn rolling at the top working accross and down.
Right before my eyes a trap tripped down below, I thought it might just be the vibration...nope :lol:gottcha dude!


----------



## Mid-Michigan Rick

Glad that I found this thread. Have had moles here for 20 years. Have 4 of the spike traps, only about a 2% catch rate. Have 1 on the hoop traps, maybe a 25% catch rate just a pain setting them.

Looks like the EZ set is the way to go. Just have to come up with an excuse to go to TSC.


----------



## slowpoke

Mid-Michigan Rick said:


> Glad that I found this thread. Have had moles here for 20 years. Have 4 of the spike traps, only about a 2% catch rate. Have 1 on the hoop traps, maybe a 25% catch rate just a pain setting them.
> 
> Looks like the EZ set is the way to go. Just have to come up with an excuse to go to TSC.


Buy one and never look back.


----------



## wally-eye

Mole count up to seven this year with the E-Z set.....:evil: Just rolled the yard yesterday so I'm on their trail...:evilsmile


----------



## love2fish93

shotgun658 said:


> "Henry the mole killer" You have to check this out:yikes:
> It cost $135, I think a $100 go towards L. insurance:lol::lol::lol:
> YouTube- Henry The Mole Killer


Henry the mole killer has deffinately inspired me.


----------



## JimP

Things have been slow these past few dry weeks.

Looks like the rain has them on the move again.
Got number 4 this morning, *love* those EZ set traps.

BTW, they sure have the softest and smoothest fur...must be for gliding through the dirt easily. Fur collar anyone?


----------



## wally-eye

Slow for sure. Have been stuck on 7 for a while, finally might have them under control....but I'm still looking..:evil:


----------



## SKUNK

I'm all out. Waiting for some to move back.


----------



## foxfire69

jimp said:


> Things have been slow these past few dry weeks.
> 
> Looks like the rain has them on the move again.
> Got number 4 this morning, *love* those EZ set traps.
> 
> BTW, they sure have the softest and smoothest fur...must be for gliding through the dirt easily. Fur collar anyone?


Way to go buddy! I'm out of Moles but...seen a tunnel at mom and dads today...game on!!


----------



## JimP

foxfire69 said:


> Way to go buddy! I'm out of Moles but...seen a tunnel at mom and dads today...game on!!


:lol:I'm down from 3 traps to one myself now.
Neighbor borrowed one and my son has the other.
TSC is all out of them in 3 stores .


----------



## eyesforever

are hard to catch. 1st time my E-Z has tripped and missed. Small ones get in between the jaws? Goes right close around the patio. Too close to set too. Saw movement yesterday, and got him with a sucker spear though.
Really didn't see more activity after the monsoons.


----------



## eyesforever

I'm OUT OF MOLES! Got any to spare?


----------



## wally-eye

They tried to trespass from the neighbors yard.......two more for the E-Z set in the last few days........2010 total is 9 and looking for #10...:lol:


----------



## JimP

wally-eye said:


> They tried to trespass from the neighbors yard.......two more for the E-Z set in the last few days........2010 total is 9 and looking for #10...:lol:


Hey Wally-eye, let's do patches for anyone over 6!
Here's one for you...:lol:


----------



## wally-eye

Be better off with *DESTROYER........:lol: :evil:*


----------



## JimP

wally-eye said:


> Be better off with *DESTROYER........:lol: :evil:*


Just some satire on the State switching successful "Deer Hunter" to "cooperator" patches years ago.


----------



## wally-eye

Got #10 this morning with the e-z set. Sure has been tough trapping lately....they're sticking to the woods and rarely trespassing into the yard...


----------



## JimP

wally-eye said:


> Got #10 this morning with the e-z set. Sure has been tough trapping lately....they're sticking to the woods and rarely trespassing into the yard...


Good going.
Two more makes 12, so do I make Oak leaf clusters for the patch or just another one for ya?
I put out a couple hundred pounds of pellet lime here front and back and watered it in good. 8 pounds of new seed also on their mounds and trails, all watered deep. Nothing new moving at all for 3 weeks now thank goodness.


----------



## slowpoke

slowpoke said:


> She got 11 last year and she is a blond. She started seeing the tunnels again and got 2 out of 3 this year so far.
> The Easy Set Mole trap is so easy to use even a blond cave man can use it.


That's 16 in 2 years. Them easy set mole traps might put moles on the endangered list.:lol:


----------



## sullyxlh

Spring moles is where my pike spear gets double duty
Early morning is best, watch em and walk softly when you see em
step behind it in the tunnel to trap em then spear em.


----------



## eyesforever

wally-eye said:


> Got #10 this morning with the e-z set. Sure has been tough trapping lately....they're sticking to the woods and rarely trespassing into the yard...


 Heck wally, ya can set the e-z in the woods too, if you're runnin' out of fun Hey, I might do that!


----------



## eyesforever

baacckkkkkk. Well 1 anyway, came out of the woods. FUN times again.


----------



## Greenbush future

The rental is just loaded with em, I'll be taking on the moles right after I finish the gutter and drain tile project, but on 1.5 acres I'll bet there is 20 -30 of these lawn killers. I'm guessing on the amount, but there is a bunch of em.


----------



## JimP

eyesforever said:


> baacckkkkkk. Well 1 anyway, came out of the woods. FUN times again.


Things have been very dry here.
With the rain last night, yup, they're back.
Got number 6 late this morning.

Trying to get new seed to grow on all the bare mole mounds now.
First I had to spray all the hundreds of ANT mounds and their seed eating (I guess) inhabitants. Ortho Bug-B-gone Max seems to work, after an hour no bug/ant movement on the ground anywhere.


----------



## wally-eye

Rain has them moving again....#11 bit the dust this morning....:evil:


----------



## JimP

wally-eye said:


> Rain has them moving again....#11 bit the dust this morning....:evil:


One more and you get an Oak leaf on your cooperator patch.


----------



## foxfire69

jimp said:


> One more and you get an Oak leaf on your cooperator patch.


Too funny!! I guess I've trapped all mine and the neighbors and may have to "Free-Lance"!!


----------



## JimP

*Although there is no bag limit, Maximum award will be 12 per season.*


----------



## wally-eye

Rain has them moving..........got *#12 *this morning...:evil:

You owe me a patch Jimp.....:lol:


----------



## JimP

wally-eye said:


> Rain has them moving..........got *#12 *this morning...:evil:
> 
> You owe me a patch Jimp.....:lol:


CONGRATULATIONS!








You are hereby awarded the Mole Hunters highest award, the Twelver, Yours to claim, above.


----------



## Bulletproof

Bought an EZ set trap last week. Put her in the ground in different runs to no avail. Was starting to get a little bummed out when I checked her today. The trap was sprung. I was stoked. Gave it a lil lift to check for weight and it felt good. Pulled trap out with a dead fat mole trapped in the scissors. 1 down. Reset trap on another run just a little while ago. Looking for a double header today. Good trap.


----------



## JimP

Bulletproof said:


> Bought an EZ set trap last week. Put her in the ground in different runs to no avail. Was starting to get a little bummed out when I checked her today. The trap was sprung. I was stoked. Gave it a lil lift to check for weight and it felt good. Pulled trap out with a dead fat mole trapped in the scissors. 1 down. Reset trap on another run just a little while ago. Looking for a double header today. Good trap.


Like they told me after that first one: Now you're hooked!


----------



## Bulletproof

jimp said:


> Like they told me after that first one: Now you're hooked!


I hate to admit it, but that's the first thing I do when I get home is check the traps. I'm wondering what my summer is going to consist of after I get em' all. Not an exciting thought.....:lol:


----------



## JimP

Bulletproof said:


> I hate to admit it, but that's the first thing I do when I get home is check the traps. I'm wondering what my summer is going to consist of after I get em' all. Not an exciting thought.....:lol:


We'll probably never get them all :lol: They breed 
Guess that's why EZ-Set traps have a lifetime guarantee, or do they?


----------



## wally-eye

jimp said:


> We'll probably never get them all :lol: They breed
> Guess that's why EZ-Set traps have a lifetime guarantee, or do they?




Just read my booklet for the ez-set......1 year warranty... Way they are built I can't ever see them failing unless you use them somehow different than what they're built for............

Jimp the picture you sent worked.......thanks......


----------



## JimP

wally-eye said:


> But the age old question.....do you hang them head up or head down???
> 
> The true test is how well are the ez set traps made. Had put mine out last weekend......now it's covered with an inch of ice and 5 inches of snow.......we'll see if it survives this torture test.......


I'd say head down to circulate air and cool the meat quickly...don't forget to split the pelvis and remove the trachea. On larger ones you may have to prop open the chest cavity with a twig. 

Same here, 9" under snow.
Saw a lot of mounds on other lawns during the thaw last week, knock on wood nothing here.
Set the traps on the old runs still showing the dead grass outlines, gotta keep an eye out for new ones when **** thaws _again_.

Thanks for the compliments on the patch everyone, the 12 mole award will have the Oak leaf cluster again.


----------



## wally-eye

Mole trapping season has *finally *started in my neck of the woods....took forever. Had the trap out for a few weeks but it ended up covered in snow and ice....left it in and most snow has gone from the yard....and this morning I noticed the ez-set was tripped.........and this was the result when I pulled it from the ground......sorry no mole pole:lol:...........Number #1 for the year.....

Here's wishing for a great trapping season..........


----------



## JimP

Congratulations!


----------



## beervo2

Got my first of the year..I don't see alot of sign so hopefully it will be a slow year......Although, I do like the new patch.....

Mike


----------



## wally-eye

Looks like a liver shot to me.........I usually try for the double lunger...:lol:..


----------



## JimP

wally-eye said:


> Looks like a liver shot to me.........I usually try for the double lunger...:lol:..


Phew-y!
Stanky one to gut :gaga:


----------



## nhra78

Got number one for the year. Thing had a trail from the feild to my dogs fence. About 150' long. More activity in the front. Gotta get them fast, the dog does more damage than the moles.


----------



## JimP

Grass is starting, crocuses about 4" tall, buds on the fruit trees...not a sign of activity yet.
Knocking on wood, I may have to forego my own patch this year, then again it's way early.


----------



## wally-eye

Rolled the yard yesterday and around noon today noticed about 20 ft of new trails....put out the ez-set and bingo 3:30pm today a fat 2.5 year old mole....that's number #2 for the year.........


----------



## CarnageProductions13

This will be my first season. I read through this thread and decided I had to get in on the action. Maybe the crew and I will take some footage if we get into them lol


----------



## JimP

CarnageProductions13 said:


> This will be my first season. I read through this thread and decided I had to get in on the action. Maybe the crew and I will take some footage if we get into them lol


Tunnel Cam's


----------



## CarnageProductions13

jimp said:


> Tunnel Cam's



It's possible lol


----------



## wally-eye

#3.....on a roll....:coolgleam...my bad on pic. (shadow)

This was one of the invaders from the woodlot next door.......been trapping that same tunnel for years and years....yet they still trespass....lol


----------



## JimP

wally-eye said:


> #3.....on a roll....:coolgleam...my bad on pic. (shadow)
> 
> This was one of the invaders from the woodlot next door.......been trapping that same tunnel for years and years....yet they still trespass....lol


You're on a roll is right, what a jump start!
My lawn is soft but I've still got snow in the woods where they may hang out...
Let's see, I've made a 6, 12 and 25 Master's Patch...at this rate I might need a 50 = Sainthood :yikes:

You'll be Our first Hall of Famer


----------



## Airoh

This thread is pathetic. I'm worried the direction that mole trapping is taking.
No different than sitting in a heated blind and shooting a deer with a rifle.
How can we keep the respect of the non-hunting public when you boast of kills like that.
Successful mole co-operator....What a croc.



















Traditional is the only way to go.


----------



## JimP

Airoh said:


> This thread is pathetic. I'm worried the direction that mole trapping is taking.
> No different than sitting in a heated blind and shooting a deer with a rifle.
> How can we keep the respect of the non-hunting public when you boast of kills like that.
> Successful mole co-operator....What a croc.
> 
> 
> 
> Traditional is the only way to go.


OK, OK, I'll appease the non mole hunting crowd...
Will this work?


----------



## slick rick

taliprid mole bait worms works great but is costly we use them on the golf course all the time


----------



## CarnageProductions13

Airoh said:


> No different than sitting in a heated blind and shooting a deer with a rifle.
> .


Clearly you haven't done it then :lol:


----------



## CarnageProductions13

jimp said:


> OK, OK, I'll appease the non mole hunting crowd...
> Will this work?


Love it


----------



## Airoh

I'll hug'em with the sharpened tines of my traditional pitchfork.:evil:
It's the modernization of taking moles that will be the downfall of us.

Here is a pic of me in my mid seventies form. 
No spring loaded contraptions for me.
Just a chair, a beer, the fork and the eight track plugged into the 110 outlet.










But I do think the mole hugger patch is awfully cute!


----------



## scooter65

Hi, my name is Scoot (hiding behind a tinted vail). I have a confession to make. Um.. I have moles. I know I know.. I heard a couple of you faint. I'm new to this support group, but i've come to bare my soul and get cleansed. I have read the EZ trap is the way to go. I've tried other traps but with no success. I'm on my way to the store to pick up a couple of traps. If you see me, please don't shun me. I'm trying to right my wrongs of the past. Any tips would be appreciated. Maybe with ya'lls help, someday I too will be able to stand tall, proud and have my own Mole Pole. Also what side arm should I carry as a backup weapon in the event I come across a Momma Mole with her cub? I've heard they can tear a man in half within seconds.


----------



## JimP

scooter65 said:


> Hi, my name is Scoot (hiding behind a tinted vail). I have a confession to make. Um.. I have moles. I know I know.. I heard a couple of you faint. I'm new to this support group, but i've come to bare my soul and get cleansed. I have read the EZ trap is the way to go. I've tried other traps but with no success. I'm on my way to the store to pick up a couple of traps. If you see me, please don't shun me. I'm trying to right my wrongs of the past. Any tips would be appreciated. Maybe with ya'lls help, someday I too will be able to stand tall, proud and have my own Mole Pole. Also what side arm should I carry as a backup weapon in the event I come across a Momma Mole with her cub? I've heard they can tear a man in half within seconds.


 Welcome to the funniest thread in the forums.
Go back to early 2010 and follow our accumulated history.
There's a ton of tricks including lawn rollers and 12 ga shotguns...
Even recipes (not).

Good luck.


----------



## foxfire69

scooter65 said:


> Hi, my name is Scoot (hiding behind a tinted vail). I have a confession to make. Um.. I have moles. I know I know.. I heard a couple of you faint. I'm new to this support group, but i've come to bare my soul and get cleansed. I have read the EZ trap is the way to go. I've tried other traps but with no success. I'm on my way to the store to pick up a couple of traps. If you see me, please don't shun me. I'm trying to right my wrongs of the past. Any tips would be appreciated. Maybe with ya'lls help, someday I too will be able to stand tall, proud and have my own Mole Pole. Also what side arm should I carry as a backup weapon in the event I come across a Momma Mole with her cub? I've heard they can tear a man in half within seconds.


Nicely worded Sir! Welcome...we'll help you with your addiction...err...new hobby!


----------



## laslow

After the hard rain last night, fresh trails started popping up! I got 3 sets out this morning. I'll give it a couple days and will update then.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## wally-eye

I found the same thing....a lot of rain and new trails popped up......set the ez set yesterday.....nothing yet but I'll give it a day or so...


----------



## Richard Cranium

I have been following this thread for a year or better now and I too have become a mole a holic. I think it has become a lot worse since I recently purchased my first EZ Set trap.For years, I had used the Victor traps with good success. But after following this thread, I bought my first EZ set the other day (for $30.00 :rant and was absolutely amazed how easy it is to set (thus EZ Set...DUUHHHH). I would like to register my first kill... a 4"er after a day in the bush. It is an addiction. I check it 3-4 times a day, just giddy as hell, hoping to find it with one of the vermin in it's jaws.The moles are just starting to raise hell with my yard, so hopefully it won't take long to start collecting my patches!
One question though....in my infinite wisdom, I happened to throw away the directions and had one hell of a time releasing the critter from the jaws, apparently I am doing something wrong. Any suggestions?

Dick Head


----------



## wally-eye

Richard Cranium said:


> I have been following this thread for a year or better now and I too have become a mole a holic. I think it has become a lot worse since I recently purchased my first EZ Set trap.For years, I had used the Victor traps with good success. But after following this thread, I bought my first EZ set the other day (for $30.00 :rant and was absolutely amazed how easy it is to set (thus EZ Set...DUUHHHH). I would like to register my first kill... a 4"er after a day in the bush. It is an addiction. I check it 3-4 times a day, just giddy as hell, hoping to find it with one of the vermin in it's jaws.The moles are just starting to raise hell with my yard, so hopefully it won't take long to start collecting my patches!
> One question though....in my infinite wisdom, I happened to throw away the directions and had one hell of a time releasing the critter from the jaws, apparently I am doing something wrong. Any suggestions?
> 
> Dick Head




Welcome to the addiction...:lol::lol: I awoke this morning to the beautiful site of my ez set sprung and standing tall........that's number #5 for this year.........

As for releasing it's actually quite easy once you figure it out.....:lol:

Not sure if I can explain it fully. Pull trap from the ground, place fingers of one hand on each side of the trap on the hoop part that lays on the ground,,,meaning one hand on each side. Put upper palms of the hand on the upper part of the trap and push down with palms while pulling up with fingers on hoop part..........not sure if that makes sense.......


----------



## N M Mechanical

I just pulled in the driveway and #3 & #4 on the mole pole EZ trap
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wally-eye

Good job Nick... I had been on quite the dry spell until this morning...seems the rain woke them up.....


----------



## laslow

Allah!! They've eluded me this time. I still have the sets out so hoping to still put a tag on one.

Just happened to see one pushing dirt, and heading right for my trap. Waited 10 minutes or so......then checked the trap figuring I got him. Nope! He must've backed out down the tunnel. What a disappointment! Lol

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## JimP

laslow said:


> Allah!! They've eluded me this time. I still have the sets out so hoping to still put a tag on one.
> 
> Just happened to see one pushing dirt, and heading right for my trap. Waited 10 minutes or so......then checked the trap figuring I got him. Nope! He must've backed out down the tunnel. What a disappointment! Lol
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


The EZ Set went off, you checked it, and it missed?
Rare, rare indeed. 
Have faith, it will get'em if it's an active run.

Use your heel to make a narrow cave in, not the sole of your foot.
Use odor free gloves, maybe something on the trap spooked him/her.


----------



## WoW

www.tannerite.com


----------



## laslow

jimp said:


> The EZ Set went off, you checked it, and it missed?
> Rare, rare indeed.
> Have faith, it will get'em if it's an active run.
> 
> Use your heel to make a narrow cave in, not the sole of your foot.
> Use odor free gloves, maybe something on the trap spooked him/her.


Actually I'm using the Trapline Trap. Designed to go into the tunnel. They've been very effective so far. Unfortunately the only way to tell if its tripped, is to dig it back up.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## laslow

Got home from work at 11. Much to my surprise, the ground was piled up at my set.(along my walkway) It's the same set that I was eluded from the other day. Grabbed the chain and pulled up a large male. That's #5 on da pole. 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## JimP

laslow said:


> Got home from work at 11. Much to my surprise, the ground was piled up at my set.(along my walkway) It's the same set that I was eluded from the other day. Grabbed the chain and pulled up a large male. That's #5 on da pole.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


Congratulations.
Looks like it's between you and Wally-eye at 5 each for the prestigious _FIRST_ 6 mole patch/award of the season, and NWM not far behind at 4.

Good luck to both of you, then again maybe not, being the first means you have the most lawn repair. 

The committee thinks that we're getting a bit lax here.:sad:

That all important benchmark of number 6 should be documented for posterity...let's see some mole porn at that milestone.:lol:
.


----------



## N M Mechanical

#5 on the mole pole I think I am going to ask to run my trap line on to my neighbors property I see many fresh runs but would those #'s count? Or only count kills on your own property?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## laslow

Here's the one from last night.









Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## JimP

N M Mechanical said:


> #5 on the mole pole I think I am going to ask to run my trap line on to my neighbors property I see many fresh runs but would those #'s count? Or only count kills on your own property?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


A catch is a catch...anywhere, by any means.
Otherwise no one would ever get close to a Masters Award of 25.
If you run out at your place, sure, go to the neighbors' (with permission as you note, he might want to keep them, wouldn't want to be a poacher now would we?)
or even a nearby woods...


----------



## N M Mechanical

Tonight with six pack in hand I will have more land to set EZ traps
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## N M Mechanical

Ran the trap line this morning #6 to the mole pole
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## N M Mechanical

There is an idea selling "Mole Poles" next to the EZ Sets great idea!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## da new guy

I laughed my butt off at this thread but I have the mole problem too. I went to TSC to get the traps and they had the Easy Mole Trap.

www.aroundthehome.com

I am not sure if its the same thing. It looks identical but I wanted to make sure before I spent the time and money...

thanks


----------



## wally-eye

The same.......$19.95 or so at TSC........ Buy 2 and you'll be in business..


----------



## da new guy

I put out two traps yesterday around noon and by late last night I drew first blood. I stepped on the tunnels today to see if I have any new runs but so far so good. These traps are awesome thanks for the tips...


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## wally-eye

Ain't over till the fat lady sings......and she ain't even started warming up yet..............:lol:

The long dry spell is over...rain has brought the little heathens back......#6 is on the ground........nice neck shot.....even had N.M.Mechanical witness the carnage as he was over installing a new water heater...........anyone need any heating, cooling, refrigeration or plumbing he is your guy and I highly recommend him...


----------



## CarnageProductions13

Nice! This thread should go in the best threads forum for sure! Only go 2 this year, both above ground. One with the shovel and the other with the mower.


----------



## JimP

wally-eye said:


> Ain't over till the fat lady sings......and she ain't even started warming up yet..............:lol:
> 
> The long dry spell is over...rain has brought the little heathens back......*#6 *is on the ground........nice neck shot.....even had N.M.Mechanical witness the carnage as he was over installing a new water heater...........anyone need any heating, cooling, refrigeration or plumbing he is your guy and I highly recommend him...


Here you go my friend! Congratulations!








I was beginning to think we'd driven them to extinction.

Only two myself this year.


----------



## wally-eye

Thanks Jim.... I hear ya on slim pickings......I think the 25 or so I got last year put a real hurting on them.......... BUT I have several new trails that popped up today during the rain.........I'll be on their trail till freeze up.....


----------



## Chessieman

You make a small wood pyrimid and put on the flatten spot on their run. Cock your trap and push the trigger 1/8 of inch away from the top of the wood pyrimid. They do not feel the resistance of the wood and the inerta helps trigger the trap. I leave the dead moles were they are and average two trips per week per trap, good hunting.


----------



## PLUMMER47

I have a small lot .5 acre or less. Got 13 this year and 8 of them in 20 minutes 1 day. Just walked the trails all down then came back 15-30 minutes later with a pitch fork. Usually 9am to 11 am were the most active times. Its amazing how fast they can travel in those tunnels, like 10' in 5 seconds or less. Digging new tunnels ,I've seen 25' in 20 minutes. I have had some with 3 stabs center mass redig right back down in 7-12 seconds they are completely covered.


----------



## JimP

PLUMMER47 said:


> I have a small lot .5 acre or less. Got 13 this year and 8 of them in 20 minutes 1 day. Just walked the trails all down then came back 15-30 minutes later with a pitch fork. Usually 9am to 11 am were the most active times. Its amazing how fast they can travel in those tunnels, like 10' in 5 seconds or less. Digging new tunnels ,I've seen 25' in 20 minutes. I have had some with 3 stabs center mass redig right back down in 7-12 seconds they are completely covered.


The Committee usually likes to see the ongoing accumulation posted to earn the Mole cooperator patches. As this is an honor system of reporting, pictures are a plus.

Nevertheless, since you've scored such a large amount in such a short time, (8 in 20 minutes, So far that's a record) in the interest of fair play you are hereby awarded:









Congratulations!!
Next time show us the pile...

Next patch is for 25, a Master Moler award...


.


----------



## Richard Cranium

Ever since I bought one of those damn Easy Set traps I have been cursed with moles with an extreme phobia of the trap . I have only had apparently 2 moles in my yard, each about a month and a half apart and they must be scouts because when they don't return no one comes looking for them . It sure is making it hard to get that patch. If I lend the trap out does the overall KIA total count towards my total?


----------



## JimP

Richard Cranium said:


> Ever since I bought one of those damn Easy Set traps I have been cursed with moles with an extreme phobia of the trap . I have only had apparently 2 moles in my yard, each about a month and a half apart and they must be scouts because when they don't return no one comes looking for them . It sure is making it hard to get that patch. If I lend the trap out does the overall KIA total count towards my total?


Yup, it's _your _trap and you can set it anywhere you have permission.
However, if someone else makes the set, it's the same as Deer...you cannot claim another persons kill.
Caution, lending your E-Z set is hazardous, you may not get it back.


----------



## lawnprovider

I have notice more moles in my yard since I have moved here from Indiana. I have heard that certain dogs might hunt and kill them? Does anyone know anything about this? Thanks


----------



## foxfire69

lawnprovider said:


> I have notice more moles in my yard since I have moved here from Indiana. I have heard that certain dogs might hunt and kill them? Does anyone know anything about this? Thanks


Yup! Mole-Hounds...they burrow into the ground and seek them out!!







:evil::evil::evil:


----------



## JimP

foxfire69 said:


> Yup! Mole-Hounds...they burrow into the ground and seek them out!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :evil::evil::evil:


There was a member here that trained them and rented them out, kinda like grass mowing goats.


----------



## N M Mechanical

Is that a pointing dog or flushing? And then do we need to move the thread to the upland/dog training forum?.
And last night finally added one more to the "Mole Pole" been close to two months was great to see the EZ tripped
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## laslow

Set traps yesterday on fresh activity. Scored this morning!









Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## ENCORE

I'm not kill'n them but, I'm keeping them from ever coming back, and so far its worked perfectly. Now I'm actively searching runs that come into the yard and stopping them from coming any further. Of course I'll never be able to totally stop all of them but, I'm actually getting ahead this year....

1 - 8oz styrofoam cup

1/3rd full of ammonia

1 - good squirt of dawn dish soap.

Mix contents good...

Poke a hole in the top of the run, pour in contents, moles stop using run. Been doing this for a couple months now and so far (knock on wood) its working....


----------



## wally-eye

Getting the itch.......gotta see grass......gotta set traps soon.......every time it gets close to bare grass it snows again......:sad:


----------



## JimP

Still frozen up here, but it won't be long is right.
Get'um before they breed?
BTW, what is the life cycle/breeding/birth season - anyone know?
Are they in hibernation, or are they like mice and just keep pumping out pups year around?


----------



## B.Chunks

lawnprovider said:


> I have notice more moles in my yard since I have moved here from Indiana. I have heard that certain dogs might hunt and kill them? Does anyone know anything about this? Thanks


 Both my dogs track them. The one dog just follows them, but my Husky is pretty good at it. When ever he senses one, he starts doing the belly crawl until he finds it, then it's dirt flying everywhere. He can dig faster than a mole.


----------



## N M Mechanical

I am ready to run my trap line this year I plan on trapping more of my neighbors yard
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## foxfire69

B.Chunks said:


> Both my dogs track them. The one dog just follows them, but my Husky is pretty good at it. When ever he senses one, he starts doing the belly crawl until he finds it, then it's dirt flying everywhere. He can dig faster than a mole.


When I lived on the lake I would leave my mower running and those Moles would surface...and were met by my dog...it got ugly after that!!


----------



## golffanman

I've been using one of these for a couple of years.......it's deadly. 
http://www.themoletrap.com/
I believe slowpoke mentioned this in a previous post.


----------



## JimP

golffanman said:


> I've been using one of these for a couple of years.......it's deadly.
> http://www.themoletrap.com/
> I believe slowpoke mentioned this in a previous post.


Same as the E-Z Set we all talk about... $20.00 At Tractor supply Co.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/easy-mole-trap-trade--4208197


----------



## golffanman

I see that jimp..........I need another one and will check out TSC....thanks.


----------



## JimP

The 2012 Season is declared open...










The game is on Molers, save up your pics and post 'em.
The new E-award patches are officially introduced:









.


----------



## wally-eye

Good job Jim.... I noticed a brand new trail in my yard this morning.....the first trail for the year........the e-z set is set and waiting...........


----------



## BUGBOAT

Got one yesterday.










Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## foxfire69

wally-eye said:


> Good job Jim.... I noticed a brand new trail in my yard this morning.....the first trail for the year........the e-z set is set and waiting...........


Same here...new tunnel activity...but no "Mole Pole" to hang the trophy from! NW Mechanical making and selling them yet??


----------



## Huffy

lawnprovider said:


> I have notice more moles in my yard since I have moved here from Indiana. I have heard that certain dogs might hunt and kill them? Does anyone know anything about this? Thanks


I used to have a black lab that would dig them out and kill them. I sure do miss that dog.


----------



## foxfire69

I'm on the board...#1 was left in the tunnel...easier than taking a photo and having to dispose of the carcase! I only need a few more to earn the coveted "Mole Collector" award!!


----------



## JimP

So far the season's off to a good start.
All the veterans are scoring.

As an aside, on the subject of other small pesky critters:
Anyone else notice the abundance of Possums on the roads?
We went south earlier in the week and I counted 14 between Wellston and
Clare.
Boy they sure can play dead real good on the roadways.


----------



## JimP

The cooler nights and bit of rain have them on the move again.

Number two this morning...by the nose...:evil:
This one's really purty, not a mark on the bod...oughta make a beauty of a pelt...










When we get around to having our convention we should start a grading system by color, size and quality.

.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

Nailed one this noon with the pitch fork. Serves her right. No tunnels in my yard!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ih772

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Nailed one this noon with the pitch fork. Serves her right. No tunnels in my yard!!!!!!!!!


Are you to send in for your cooperator patch?


----------



## JimP

ih772 said:


> Are you to send in for your cooperator patch?


Gotta have six.

Any method acceptable...Standard traps, pitch forks, 12 ga, bow, sledge hammer, lasso, jarts, sling shot, atlatl, brick, horseshoe, mower...however some waste meat and ruin the fur.

The committee doesn't keep the records, it's the honor system with photo's a plus factor.


----------



## ih772

How about jarts thrown using an atlatl?


----------



## JimP

ih772 said:


> How about jarts thrown using an atlatl?


You're only limited by imagination and accuracy, go for it, sounds cool if you can do it...
You tube?


----------



## Get'nLucky

80plus percent of a moles diet is worms.
The ez traps or the various types like them work the best.
The poison worms called taliprid work perfectly if you use the correctly.
The is a product called mole scram that is a repellent...not sure how well it works.
Just a summation from an exterminator that didnt want to read all 31 pages


----------



## john warren

bigrackmack said:


> Get rid of the grubs and the moles will go away.......Never seen Caddy Shack Bill Murray knew how to take care of them...:lol:........Mack


 yup they eat grubs, take away their food.

and yup, any problem becomes an easy problem with the proper application of high explosives.


----------



## bobberbill

I bagged #3 yesterday with the Easy..


----------



## N M Mechanical

I have not made on for at least 30 days and today while installing a ac my customer had a mole floating in little pond
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wally-eye

N M Mechanical said:


> I have not made on for at least 30 days and today while installing a ac my customer had a mole floating in little pond
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



It's so dry here Nick that I saw a sign in the woods where the moles were taking donations to hire a backhoe so they could go thru the yard...:lol:

So freaking dry and ground so hard that I can't even get the trap in the ground.......


----------



## N M Mechanical

For the judges if you put a gold fish pond in is that called baiting?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lazarus

would take all day to read these posts... gone through a ton of different ingenious ideas on removing moles... finally ended up with the talprid scissor mole trap. easy to use and all i can say is WOW... every time i get a mole that comes through... bam... gone with this thing. works awesome, but someone has probably said the same thing in the last 32 pages worth...


----------



## JimP

N M Mechanical said:


> For the judges if you put a gold fish pond in is that called baiting?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hm-m-m.
Not really baiting, but you've hit upon a good capture technique.
Not much different than a garden hose down the tunnel.

Oo-Oo!
The misdirection trick:

Run a black vacuum cleaner hose down a tunnel.
Place the other end in the pool.
When the come through the tunnel, PLOP in the water.
Moles love a nice bath after digging all day, except there would be no way out...:evil:

Kinda like some Darwin Award contestants, where everyone jumps off the boat without putting the ladder down first.


----------



## JimP

lazarus said:


> would take all day to read these posts... gone through a ton of different ingenious ideas on removing moles... finally ended up with the talprid scissor mole trap. easy to use and all i can say is WOW... every time i get a mole that comes through... bam... gone with this thing. works awesome, but someone has probably said the same thing in the last 32 pages worth...


Looks like a knock off of the EZ set's principle.
It does have some improvements with the curved blades and no rust material. Good find.


----------



## JimP

The devil makes me do these things.:evil:

Found a pic of Asian cuisine using another underground mammal...
I wonder if there's an export market for our moles besides the pelts?

Ugh!










.


----------



## foxfire69

Hey Jim...can you provide a link so I can order some of those? Yum...


----------



## JimP

I'm trying to figure out if they're just hairless or a light tempura batter.


----------



## bobberbill

ground is dry and hard, but got another yesterday.


----------



## JimP

Not a sign here even after a couple rains.
Now there *are* a few munk holes around the wood pile and landscape timbers.
My neighbor had a bunch of holes along his house and garage foundations.
He set out a 5 gal pail partially filled with water and a pound of sunflower seeds floating on top.
They jump into the seeds, land in the water and can't get back out.
Says he got 9 last week.
Pelts would be nice looking but small, I'm wondering if the tails would make good pike and musky lures?


----------



## JimP

Shoulda knocked on wood.
Prophetic statement above, 4 new runs this morning and only 2 traps...:rant:

Did find a "Sail" gopher up on my road shoulder.

Those are critters that get run over so many times, flattened and then sun dried, that you can pick them up and "Sail" them like a Frisbee. :evil:

It seems Sail cats, raccoons, possums, squirrels and even fawns are abundant this year.


----------



## JimP

Finally.

Watered the lawn last night and whaddya know...had one this morning.
I think that's 4 for the season...lost track during the drought.


----------



## JimP

Rain for 3 days - real soakers.
Reset the traps on new tunnels this morning and walked up to the house for a coffee refill...
Turned around and watched one go off.
I thought it was poorly set so went down and pulled it, cool, had one still wiggling by the nose...that'll be a good pelt.
Reset that one and started walking again and the 2nd trap went off, neck shot.

2 for 2 in 10 minutes or less.

Long, long dry spell this summer - but finally patched!









C'mon Molers, If you've gotten rain they're on the move, let's getem.


.


----------



## Richard Cranium

I am up to 5. It is the best year ever for me. i usually get one with the trap and that is it. Well this year the cat and dog are giving me a hand to earn my patch. The cat is up to two and the dog is also up to two. So with the one from earlier in the year I may finally get lucky and get one more for my coveted patch...even though I will ethically have to share with the pets!


----------



## eyesforever

EZ-Set won't trip! The damn things are going right under it. Piling dirt right over the 'trigger'. Anybody else? 
Thought I might have a problem, so cleaned/oiled (kill hinge) it, reset, and no help. ????????????


----------



## JimP

eyesforever said:


> EZ-Set won't trip! The damn things are going right under it. Piling dirt right over the 'trigger'. Anybody else?
> Thought I might have a problem, so cleaned/oiled (kill hinge) it, reset, and no help. ????????????


Start back to basics...if the disc is angled it may not trip.
Heel step the tunnel down, make sure the disc is centered and flat into the heel depression and then rock the trap as you step on it to lock.
Check if there are any bends in the prongs?.


----------



## bobberbill

they're tearin me up..seems like they're everywhere. blew the leaves today and the ground is just mushy..can't seem to find an entrance or exit tunnel..maybe a cheap D-9 dozer and push em into next week..


----------



## foxfire69

jimp said:


> Same here.
> Got the two back to back, then nada all week.
> Yard looks like a freshly furrowed corn field.


Congratulations Jim...500th Mole post!!!! Ding...Ding...Ding!!!!! 63,000 views!


----------



## bobberbill

just got another one..been chasin it for a couple days..there's more to get..


----------



## golffanman

Finally got one........last year they were so deep, I couldn't seem to get to them. This year they are making tunnels......Set my Easy Set Trap and got em!!


----------



## BUGBOAT

Got one yesterday. Must like the cold weather. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bobberbill

BUGBOAT said:


> View attachment 26967
> 
> Got one yesterday. Must like the cold weather.
> 
> 
> 
> Did it have horns??:lol::lol:


----------



## JimP

The Committee declares an early start to the season, despite some snow covered areas.
1st one of the year.
Still 6" of snow left on most of the lawn.
Saw the tunnel near a melted patch by the garden this morning..
Set the trap at 11:00, had it at 1:00....

Go get 'em fellas!


----------



## wally-eye

Damn it. Was going to do that today but it's raining so hard I decided tomorrow might be better..........

Good start to the season.


----------



## JimP

And all new, the 2013 Cyber Award Patch.

If the Hugger shows up again I'll recycle last years patch...


----------



## JimP

Time to bump this thread with an update.
Where is everybody?
Have we put them on the endangered species list in just 3 short seasons?
Licenses are free, good prices on pelts for those willing to put in the painstaking effort.

I've found a short tunnel between the garden box and fence, about 6' long.
5 moles out of the same set in 2 weeks. One more for my patch.
They must have a nest under the box and I'm into a family...or it's their I-75 from the woods.
The box is full of rich dirt, maybe it's full of worms and grubs, kinda like a gourmet restaurant.
I've been tossing them outside the back fence and the 1st two bodies disappeared overnight...easy meals for some critter.
3 left, c'mon and get it.


----------



## golffanman

Mine dried up. I caught one in the fall and haven't seen any since.


----------



## N M Mechanical

Just got home and KILL the rain last night got them moving


----------



## Crayfish Trapper

Death by heel stomp.

Was looking at a new tunnel to decide where to put a trap, and saw the ground move right in front of me. Stomped on it hard, went and got the shovel, opened the tunnel, and found out I had got him.


----------



## wally-eye

Been lax on reporting, don't follow MS much anymore. But I'm up to 8 this year so far. The last rain has them moving.


----------



## JimP

Crayfish Trapper said:


> Death by heel stomp.
> 
> Was looking at a new tunnel to decide where to put a trap, and saw the ground move right in front of me. Stomped on it hard, went and got the shovel, opened the tunnel, and found out I had got him.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxKQ8xGBOSg


----------



## foxfire69

Nice catch C.T.!! The only action i've had this year is chipmunk trapping and relocation!! I was trying to be nice by releasing across town in a nice wooded park...but you know...they can find their way back!!! I don't think they'll return where I relocated them this time!! 

Wally-eye is the Master!! Have you performed the Bristol stomp Jim??


----------



## wally-eye

Just got number #9 an hour ago....:evil:


----------



## REEDRELLIK

I was just informed about this thread and I thought I'd share my first of the year!!!









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JimP

jimp said:


> Time to bump this thread with an update.
> Where is everybody?
> Have we put them on the endangered species list in just 3 short seasons?
> Licenses are free, good prices on pelts for those willing to put in the painstaking effort.
> 
> I've found a short tunnel between the garden box and fence, about 6' long.
> 5 moles out of the same set in 2 weeks. One more for my patch.
> They must have a nest under the box and I'm into a family...or it's their I-75 from the woods.
> The box is full of rich dirt, maybe it's full of worms and grubs, kinda like a gourmet restaurant.
> I've been tossing them outside the back fence and the 1st two bodies disappeared overnight...easy meals for some critter.
> 3 left, c'mon and get it.


I'm amazed! #6 in the same tunnel leading under the garden box...
The first few were around 4"-4 1/2" in length.
This last one is only 3 1/2".
Must be getting into the runts of the litter.
New patch for me...

Yo Wally-Eye...Take one for you also if I've missed ya...








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## JimP

foxfire69 said:


> Nice catch C.T.!! The only action i've had this year is chipmunk trapping and relocation!! I was trying to be nice by releasing across town in a nice wooded park...but you know...they can find their way back!!! I don't think they'll return where I relocated them this time!!
> 
> Wally-eye is the Master!! *Have you performed the Bristol stomp Jim??*


:lol:

That, and all the other American Bandstand crazes:

The Stroll
The Twist
The Peppermint twist 
Mashed Potato
Locomotion
The Monster Mash
The Monkey, the Dog, the Frug
Madison
Hully Gully
Calypso
Harlem Shuffle
Popeye
The Watusi
The Jerk
The Pony
Hitch hike
The Swim
The Freddie
Macarena, later in life!!:lol:

Did I miss any???:lol:


----------



## wally-eye

It's on now. Just looked out the window and noticed this. This makes number #10 for the freezer. Pretty soon I'll have enough for a nice batch of deep fried mole nuggets.........

Sad thing about this is that I'm not even making a dent in the population but alas when your surrounded by woods that's to be expected.........


----------



## N M Mechanical

Dan you are going to have a nice mole fur jacket
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wally-eye

N M Mechanical said:


> Dan you are going to have a nice mole fur jacket
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




Well Nick I have 10 skins in the freezer but I need 18 to make a pair of mole skin gloves.....Moyles won't tan moles unless you send them a batch of 20 skins...... But I do have a nice bag of mole back straps in the freezer and just waiting for a few more so I have enough to make another batch of deep fried mole nuggets.........:coolgleam


----------



## N M Mechanical

Pulled Mole BBQ :corkysm55


----------



## 6Speed

N M Mechanical said:


> Pulled Mole BBQ :corkysm55


I'm wondering if the crayfish forum started this way...

This is a really good thread and should get a sticky or something. Moles and Voles have been a homeowner pain in the butt since Al Gore invented lawns. My personal method is similar to some I've read here. Find a hot trail and sit in the yard with an appropriate beverage. Wait for the tunnel to move and bash it with a shovel...it. really seems to help with work stress for some reason...


----------



## JimP

Unbelievable.
Number *7* this morning in the _*same*_ tunnel to the garden box...
Another 3 1/2 incher.
Cripe! How many do they have in a litter!!!
Must be like mice.


----------



## foxfire69

wally-eye said:


> Well Nick I have 10 skins in the freezer but I need 18 to make a pair of mole skin gloves.....Moyles won't tan moles unless you send them a batch of 20 skins...... But I do have a nice bag of mole back straps in the freezer and just waiting for a few more so I have enough to make another batch of deep fried mole nuggets.........:coolgleam


Wally-eye...I think we should have a "Molethon Rondevous" at your place!! Picture 100 carcuses on the "Mole Pole"!! Pulled Mole BBQ afterwards...and you'll have your pelts!! This could become an annual event!!


----------



## countrydan

i have a million dreaded mole tunnels! arrrgggghhhh...

Ive tried drowning the bastards, smoking them out with smoke bombs, nothing worked.

Now i have 2 of the ez set traps and gonna see if i can get some this weekend!

Theyre killing my lawn bad :sad:


----------



## countrydan

well i got 1 mole with the ez set! Probably tons more to go.

It was a big guy too, hes been eating well i see...


----------



## Wishn I was fishn

May not be as many as you think. Moles are territorial. One can do a lot of damage in a short period of time.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## countrydan

hopefully thats the only one we have!

theres tunnel systems and molehills on our lawn. Does anyone know what the molehills are for? some sort of nest underground maybe or storage location of worms and grubs?


----------



## Jimbos

I got whacked by moles pretty good earlier this year, like real good, and I put down a cheap variant of Grub-x and they disappeared up to this point.


----------



## jasonvanorder

Gentlemen, Today I take up arms to begin the great fight. Humans v. Moles. I know my apponent is a crafty little critter so I gotta be on my toes. sadly due to the location of the battlegrounds high firepower is out. Its going to be and ugly up close fight. maybe even a little hand to hand combat. They might have numbers on their side but I will win in the end.


*VICTORY WILL BE MINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Neal

jasonvanorder said:


> Gentlemen, Today I take up arms to begin the great fight. Humans v. Moles. I know my apponent is a crafty little critter so I gotta be on my toes. sadly due to the location of the battlegrounds high firepower is out. Its going to be and ugly up close fight. maybe even a little hand to hand combat. They might have numbers on their side but I will win in the end.
> 
> 
> *VICTORY WILL BE MINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Godspeed!!


----------



## countrydan

Good luck to my felloe mole hunters! the ez set trap is the only thing that has worked for me so far..

as a note- the ez set did not kill the big guy either. but my .40 through his head did the job quickly..


----------



## 6Speed

jasonvanorder said:


> Gentlemen, Today I take up arms to begin the great fight. Humans v. Moles. I know my apponent is a crafty little critter so I gotta be on my toes. sadly due to the location of the battlegrounds high firepower is out. Its going to be and ugly up close fight. maybe even a little hand to hand combat. They might have numbers on their side but I will win in the end.
> 
> 
> *VICTORY WILL BE MINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Use a bayonet and stab the tunnels. Cold Steel is very satisfying when properly applied....


----------



## eyesforever

6Speed said:


> Use a bayonet and stab the tunnels. Cold Steel is very satisfying when properly applied....


 Sucker spear works well too. Done this a couple times when ya see 'em moving


----------



## jasonvanorder

Well i launched a 3 pronged attack last night. Found one hole and stuck the hose down it. Found a second and put a little flame down it. And my beagle Maddie started digging up the mounds they leave. I know she was trying to help but now I got more holes to fill in and she wouldnt know what to do if she actually caught one anyway.


----------



## jasonvanorder

After a complete search of the grounds no new tunnels or mounds have been found. I know they didnt give up that easy now I wait till the next attack.


----------



## Ggb

Jimbos said:


> I got whacked by moles pretty good earlier this year, like real good, and I put down a cheap variant of Grub-x and they disappeared up to this point.


Is there something in the Grub-x that deters them or is it the fact that with the grubs gone they don't find enough to eat? I don't know much about moles and don't have any. I'm just curious.


----------



## golffanman

Nice going cscott711. I was looking out the kitchen window this morning wondering if anyone was seeing moles...........


----------



## N M Mechanical

I have the rifle sighted in and ready


----------



## JimP

cscott711 said:


> First one of the year tonight!
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app



With this report, the Committee declares the season officially open...
New Cooperator patches forthcoming.


----------



## JimP

Here we go Moler's.
Post your pics and stories, keep your count on the honor system and the committee will award an Epatch in your name.



















And the Master Moler Award:


----------



## 2Lungs

Got my first of the year 4/7. Have about 5 traps set now.


----------



## goodworkstractors

#2 on the year. Fresh run spotted yesterday afternoon. Trap set immediately. Inspected upon lunch break today. Official cause of death pending autopsy results, but possible murder weapon was found at the scene. :lol: 

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JimP

cscott711 said:


> #2 on the year. Fresh run spotted yesterday afternoon. Trap set immediately. Inspected upon lunch break today. Official cause of death pending autopsy results, but possible murder weapon was found at the scene. :lol:
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Good goin'.
Darned EZ Sets are so effective, politicians may soon demand they be serial numbered and registered, mandatory classes on their usage.


----------



## jiggin is livin

Holy crap I just stumbled across this thread tonight. Thank God we're slow at work cuz this just got me thru 2 hours!! Funny stuff and actually very informative. Almost makes me wish I had a mole issue lol. Never had one in my yard ever. Dang lol

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## oldrank

I want a patch... dang moles kicked my butt last summer.... getting dirty this year...look out suckas !!!!!!


----------



## Anish

Looks like I'm going to be taking up a new hobby!! Never have seen moles here before this year, but holy cow!! They are here now and I can't believe how bad they are tearing things up!! 
Time to go get some traps! :evil:


----------



## JimP

jiggin is livin said:


> Holy crap I just stumbled across this thread tonight. Thank God we're slow at work cuz this just got me thru 2 hours!! Funny stuff and actually very informative. *Almost makes me wish I had a mole issue lol. Never had one in my yard ever. Dang *lol
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Better knock on wood with that comment...there are several moles that frequent this website...(mostly in the "Sound off/Political" forums.)
Aside from that, 
Several years ago the committee was considering a "Rent-A-Pair of Moles"
program for folks in your situation...We anticipated rapid expansion of the business, moles being kinda like rabbits.
With the advent of the EZ Set we last all our seed stock, the idea went the way of chinchilla ranching.


----------



## jiggin is livin

jimp said:


> Better knock on wood with that comment...there are several moles that frequent this website...(mostly in the "Sound off/Political" forums.)
> Aside from that,
> Several years ago the committee was considering a "Rent-A-Pair of Moles"
> program for folks in your situation...We anticipated rapid expansion of the business, moles being kinda like rabbits.
> With the advent of the EZ Set we last all our seed stock, the idea went the way of chinchilla ranching.


Lmao

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## foxfire69

jiggin is livin said:


> Holy crap I just stumbled across this thread tonight. Thank God we're slow at work cuz this just got me thru 2 hours!! Funny stuff and actually very informative. Almost makes me wish I had a mole issue lol. Never had one in my yard ever. Dang lol
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


It's a requirement that new Molers or aspiring Molers must go back to the beginning of this thread and read it completely...oh...my EZ Set is for sale...I ran out of Moles in my county!!!!

Jimp...the "Master" patch is missing something!


----------



## 2508speed

I have moles every year. I manage to catch a few . But to get on the Master Moler Award list, is there a limit to how many traps you can use? Or are you guys setting more than the legally allowed traps? I find it hard to believe you guys can catch that many and be legal! In fact I'm thinking of hinge cutting my grass blades to improve the population.


----------



## JimP

2508speed said:


> I have moles every year. I manage to catch a few . But to get on the Master Moler Award list, is there a limit to how many traps you can use? Or are you guys setting more than the legally allowed traps? I find it hard to believe you guys can catch that many and be legal! In fact I'm thinking of hinge cutting my grass blades to improve the population.


No limit on number of traps or method used, except you can't start fires to drive them. Poisons are OK but you don't usually have a body as evidence towards the count. Dogs are OK too as long as they don't eat your evidence...bone in the dog's scat don't count. You're allowed to trap any size of territory - public or private as long as you have permission. Let us know on the hinge cutting, innovative practices are always welcome for peer review.

Hold up on selling that trap Dean, at the next convention we may vote to gold plate it and place it in the Hall of Fame, along with Granny's pitchfork.

Hmmm-mm-m. What's missing?


----------



## Crayfish Trapper

Where are you guys getting your scissor traps?

Last year I used a Sweeneys plunger trap and only got 2 with it. I want to try a scissor trap.

So far the cheapest I've seen is the Easy Trap for $24.99 at Tractor Supply:
http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/easy-mole-traptrade;

Anyone know where I can get one cheaper?


----------



## JimP

Crayfish Trapper said:


> Where are you guys getting your scissor traps?
> 
> Last year I used a Sweeneys plunger trap and only got 2 with it. I want to try a scissor trap.
> 
> So far the cheapest I've seen is the Easy Trap for $24.99 at Tractor Supply:
> http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/easy-mole-traptrade;
> 
> Anyone know where I can get one cheaper?


EZ Sets at Tractor supply are the best deal.
Meijer had them at one time varing from $39.00-$44.00.

They last forever and remain flawless with an occasional dab of vegetable oil on the pivots...

Forgot to mention, get 'em when you see them.
They run out of stock quickly.


----------



## 2508speed

Never had any luck with a plunger trap. They're wily creatures. My scissors trap I got at TSC. Although I heard thry are a rip off of an American patent. Another story I guess.


----------



## jiggin is livin

foxfire69 said:


> It's a requirement that new Molers or aspiring Molers must go back to the beginning of this thread and read it completely...oh...my EZ Set is for sale...I ran out of Moles in my county!!!!
> 
> Jimp...the "Master" patch is missing something!


I read the while thing before my initial comment lol. Took about 2 hours but it was a great 2 hours Lmao

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## msfcarp

Wow, can't believe the mods have not put this thread where it belongs in the trapping forum........


I just finished reading the whole thing after seeing the word "MOLES".


I, by the way, am an expert trapper with the "Nash Choker Loop" trap. Unfortunately I have trapped my area clean of moles and sadly cannot show my prowess.:sad:


The ez set sure looks easy though, maybe too easy!!! Good luck to all the trappers out there who have moles to chase, I sure would like one of them cooperator patches, but likely not in the cards for me.:bloos:


----------



## 2508speed

I'm a little disappointed so far. I have not seen any signs yet! I suspect we are a little behind you here in N. Mi. Is there an optimal soil temp to look for? Or do you guys just look for the tunnels? I'd like to get enough for my annual cook out in August. Pretty slow so far.


----------



## limige

Well im northern l.p. and they have been active for maybe a few months


----------



## Crayfish Trapper

First one of 2014! 

In my new Wire-Tek Easy Set trap.


----------



## 2508speed

limige said:


> Well im northern l.p. and they have been active for maybe a few months


My grass is just starting to green up nicely. I suspect any time I'll start seein them. I think the woods are still moist with lots of worms and stuff.When I start watering with my sprinklers is when they show up.


----------



## goodworkstractors

#4 

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## aroflinger

Cscott711 you are at war with those little buggers. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## starky

What am I doing wrong? I have one of the easy set traps, locate and squash down the run, set the trap and I've caught exactly........0. The cat's gotten more than I have. They are destroying the lawn. Any tips?


----------



## 2508speed

limige said:


> Well im northern l.p. and they have been active for maybe a few months


Still have not seen a tunnel! Fingers crossed. Although they do taste good. It takes a couple hundred to feed a party! Do they taste different than chipmunks? Just wondering.


----------



## JimP

2508speed said:


> Still have not seen a tunnel! Fingers crossed. Although they do taste good. It takes a couple hundred to feed a party! Do they taste different than chipmunks? Just wondering.


Munk season is open too.
Float a layer of shelled corn on water, 5-6" below the top in a 5 gal pail...
Set it near a munk's wood pile so they look down, see the corn or seed then jump in.
Corn or seed fed munks are much tastier...
Another bonus is the tail.
Tie a tail up to a hook for a cool streamer.
Glue a jewelry pin on back for a neat little ladies' fur broach, they lov 'em.
Mole tails, not so much.


----------



## slowpoke

starky said:


> What am I doing wrong? I have one of the easy set traps, locate and squash down the run, set the trap and I've caught exactly........0. The cat's gotten more than I have. They are destroying the lawn. Any tips?


You need to find the travel trails not the feeding trails. I squish down the trails and put a flag, like the ones miss dig uses, on the trails that I squish down. If I see where the trail has open up again I have found a travel trail and that is where I set my trap. Another clue, look for straighter trails and alone things like side walks, driveways, buildings. Also where they inter your yard, example -brush pile or wood lot close by, that might be there home. Hope that helps.


----------



## goodworkstractors

#5...things are heating up with the weather!

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## goodworkstractors

#6 in the same tunnel as #5

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JimP

cscott711 said:


> #6 in the same tunnel as #5
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Congratulations, cscott711!










1st patch of the season...


----------



## goodworkstractors

jimp said:


> Congratulations, cscott711!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st patch of the season...


----------



## ih772

I was tired of them tearing up my yard so I bought a trap Tuesday. I got my first one some time Wednesday.


----------



## JimP

Good job, nice clean head/nose shots like that keep the pelt pristine.


----------



## MontcalmCounty

6.02x10^23?


----------



## Robert Holmes

Buy some juicy fruit gum chew on a stick until it is soft and place it in the hole. They cannot resist eating it and it eliminates them. Much cheaper than traps.


----------



## goodworkstractors

#7. There must be another dozen roaming around too. My yard is tore up.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## foxfire69

jimp said:


> Munk season is open too.
> Float a layer of shelled corn on water, 5-6" below the top in a 5 gal pail...
> Set it near a munk's wood pile so they look down, see the corn or seed then jump in.
> Corn or seed fed munks are much tastier...
> Another bonus is the tail.
> Tie a tail up to a hook for a cool streamer.
> Glue a jewelry pin on back for a neat little ladies' fur broach, they lov 'em.
> Mole tails, not so much.


*Now there's some useful information I can put to use! I'm thinking "Munk Kabob's" also!! Brilliant!!*


----------



## JimP

JDSwan87 said:


> Alright, so I have a mix of sandy soil and rich topsoil. The moles migrated into my yard roughly 5 years ago. Any who, is it possible to eliminate these little bastards or should I not even bother? If I should bother what's the BEST way to eliminate them?
> 
> P.S. I don't want to spend a fortune... $100-$150 is the budget...


The most effective trap used on this voluminous thread,
scroll the pictures. A couple should do it in a season or two.
Plus it's fun watching as they pop up.
Check out all the 5 star reviews too...
$24.95 at Tractor Supply...
http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/easy-mole-traptrade;


----------



## goodworkstractors

#4...this one tasted a little tough


----------



## JimP

cscott711 said:


> #4...this one tasted a little tough


Sl-o-o-o-o-w roast @ 325 for 2 hours...


----------



## eyesforever

Sat, just b/4 the earthquake got #1 of the yr. As Rapala guy says .. "that's one".


----------



## fish on

Buy cheap laundry soap and sprinkle it on your yard. They don't like the smell. It worked for me.
.


----------



## hoyt03

Get the "loop" trap....killed tons of them buggers with this...


----------



## starky

What kind of soap? I can't seem to get them with the traps.


----------



## Thirty pointer

starky said:


> What kind of soap? I can't seem to get them with the traps.


If you are handy at welding or know someone who is you can make a double bladed spade for the loop traps catch them nearly every time.Mine is the same width and depth as the trap and has a one inch recessed plate to give it the perfect set.


----------



## eyesforever

hoyt03 said:


> Get the "loop" trap....killed tons of them buggers with this...


 Haven't used my loop since the scissor ones came out. So much easier to set, and works as good or better.


----------



## Mr. Botek

cscott711 said:


> #4...this one tasted a little tough


Just ordered two of these traps. With the high population density in my mole food plot (yard), and some beginner's luck I may have a shot at the title!


----------



## goodworkstractors

Mr. Botek said:


> Just ordered two of these traps. With the high population density in my mole food plot (yard), and some beginner's luck I may have a shot at the title!


Good luck! Caught my fifth yesterday (no pic). These traps work great.


----------



## eucman

cscott711 said:


> Good luck! Caught my fifth yesterday (no pic). These traps work great.


Bought a couple of these traps the other day after reading this thread. Caught the first mole yesterday!


----------



## Mr. Botek

Always nice to have success on the first morning's trap check!


----------



## goodworkstractors

Mr. Botek said:


> Always nice to have success on the first morning's trap check!


Nice!


----------



## Mr. Botek

Number 2!

I'm almost disappointed I don't have more moles.


----------



## bobberbill

Mr. Botek said:


> Number 2!
> 
> I'm almost disappointed I don't have more moles.


My total so far is ONE.. No trace of any activity since April.. Good thing??


----------



## Mr. Botek

#3
Trap set at 4pm today.


----------



## goodworkstractors

Mr. Botek said:


> #3
> Trap set at 4pm today.


Nice work...I caught another last week too...had a failure to deploy today...time to grease it up.


----------



## Waif

Score another for the easy mole trap.
Missed with the old plunger style earlier and after a couple days tractor work had one mole corralled in a flower bed. Two nights later it left to the awaiting set.:woohoo1:


----------



## TommyV

Number three for the year! Nice orange belly patch. Thinking about a full body mount


----------

